# Anydesk on FreeBSD 13.1



## bangmyhead (Sep 22, 2022)

Hello, is there any guide about Anydesk on FreeBSD? I just downloaded it but it does not work by clicking on it so my guess it needs some work around.


----------



## Criosphinx (Sep 22, 2022)

It needs the /proc direcotry mounted:

`mount -t procfs proc /proc`

add `proc /proc procfs rw 0 0` to fstab to make it permanent


----------



## SirDice (Sep 22, 2022)

Third-party software. Package is not from a port or official package. They're creating their own packages. Maybe read the documentation that comes with it?

Or use deskutils/anydesk?


----------



## bangmyhead (Sep 22, 2022)

Criosphinx said:


> It needs the /proc direcotry mounted:
> 
> `mount -t procfs proc /proc`
> 
> add `proc /proc procfs rw 0 0` to fstab to make it permanent


This is done already


----------



## Criosphinx (Sep 22, 2022)

There is/was(?) a port: deskutils/anydesk

Seems strange that still has recent commits but only for FreeBSD 11


----------



## bangmyhead (Sep 22, 2022)

SirDice said:


> Third-party software. Package is not from a port or official package. They're creating their own packages. Maybe read the documentation that comes with it?
> 
> Or use deskutils/anydesk?


I did not saw any documentation from the official website.

I tried to install deskutils/anydesk by using pkg but seems there is not package for it, do I need to install it only from ports?


----------



## Criosphinx (Sep 22, 2022)

Did you set the executable permission? `chmod +x` Also check if there are any dependencies missing.


----------



## bangmyhead (Sep 22, 2022)

Criosphinx said:


> Did you set the executable permission? `chmod +x` Also check if there are any dependencies missing.


Yes, but when I click on the file nothing happens, cant be any missing since its a file downloaded from the anydesk website.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 22, 2022)

bangmyhead said:


> I tried to install deskutils/anydesk by using pkg but seems there is not package for it, do I need to install it only from ports?


Yes, it's not allowed to be repackaged. 


```
PKGNAME: there is no package for this port: _LICENSE_RESTRICTED = delete-package delete-distfiles
```


----------



## sko (Sep 22, 2022)

last time I checked the port only pulls the binary, so you can also just manually download the latest version and use that.
HOWEVER: of course you still need to have all dependencies installed, so using the port as a starting point might be a good idea as it installs all dependencies and IIRC tells you what other conditions have to be met (e.g. procfs needs to be mounted)

You can also just run the precompiled binary and look at the error messages to find out whats missing...


----------



## bangmyhead (Sep 22, 2022)

SirDice said:


> Yes, it's not allowed to be repackaged.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Ok, I just installed it by Port, but when I find it on the KDE search box and click on it nothing happens.


----------



## jbo (Sep 22, 2022)

bangmyhead said:


> Ok, I just installed it by Port, but when I find it on the KDE search box and click on it nothing happens.


Start the binary (or script?) from a shell and observe the output. It might give some hints.


----------



## bangmyhead (Sep 22, 2022)

jbodenmann said:


> Start the binary (or script?) from a shell and observe the output. It might give some hints.


$ anydesk  
ld-elf.so.1: Shared object "libgtkglext-x11-1.0.so.0" not found, required by "anydesk"

pkg does not find any libgtkglext

So I find it in ports by installing /x11-toolkits/gtkglext/.

Now it works from GUI, I can connect but it remains on "waiting for getting of image" from the remote side and doesnt pass that window.


----------



## sko (Sep 22, 2022)

bangmyhead said:


> Now it works from GUI, I can connect but it remains on "waiting for getting of image" from the remote side and doesnt pass that window.



Are you trying to connect to a windows 10 client?  there has to be a user logged in and the screen mustn't be locked. sometimes even sending the monitor to standby causes win10 to block any incoming connections...

A slow internet connection may also lead to timeouts or at least a very long delay until you get any image. I'm dealing with this regularly when trying to assist my mother-in-law through her crappy telekom DSL line.


----------



## bangmyhead (Sep 22, 2022)

And another thing its that it does not auto start when system boot.


----------



## bangmyhead (Sep 22, 2022)

sko said:


> Are you trying to connect to a windows 10 client?  there has to be a user logged in and the screen mustn't be locked. sometimes even sending the monitor to standby causes win10 to block any incoming connections...
> 
> A slow internet connection may also lead to timeouts or at least a very long delay until you get any image. I'm dealing with this regularly when trying to assist my mother-in-law through her crappy telekom DSL line.



I am trying to connect from my Tablet to my Computer.


----------



## bangmyhead (Sep 22, 2022)

bangmyhead said:


> I am trying to connect from my Tablet to my Computer.


Ok, it finally worked, seems some delay as you mention, now I need to make anydesk auto start at boot.


----------



## bangmyhead (Sep 22, 2022)

If I add @reboot on crontab it starts but I dont get any image on the remote side, seems anydesk it is not made it by working like that.


----------



## sko (Sep 22, 2022)

I don't know if "silent" connections (without the remote site accepting the connection) is possible with the unpaid version.
We only use the paid variant, where you can generate a custom installer for clients and restrict them to only incoming connections with a preset password and allowing silent connections by default. I'm also only connecting from my FreeBSD workstation or laptop to various windows clients, not the other way around, so I usually start anydesk as needed, but you could just run it via your users .xinitrc at login


----------

